# Elementary School Shooting



## tcoker (Dec 14, 2012)

I most ask that all who read this send out prayers to the families of all the people who were involved with this horrible horrible situation. If you haven't heard by now, in New Town, New Jersey there was a 20 year old son of a teacher that went to the elementary school into his mother's kindergarden classroom and began shooting. The last confirmed count was 20 children and 6 adults dead. The coward killed almost a whole classroom of children, and 5 teacher/adminstrators before killing himself. However messed up you are or however bad you think you've been wronged, to purposely in cold blood kill innocent children takes you to a new depth of Hades. I have 2 children in elementary school so it makes me want to hug them tighter as soon as I can. I know the gun control crowd will be energized and things will get heated but right now there are 25 souls, 20 of which had their entire lives ahead of them that won't get to kiss mom and dad goodnight tonight or open gifts on Christmas morning and that tears me up. Please pray for these families and the pain they are experiencing. God help them. 
__________________


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 14, 2012)

GOD bless the little children and adults......


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 14, 2012)

It is a sad day! May God Bless those families.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 14, 2012)

So many lives ruined forever. May God have mercy on them all.


----------



## saltshkr (Dec 14, 2012)

So sad for those families.Our thoughts and prayer s  are with them .


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Dec 14, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## respro (Dec 14, 2012)

Those Children are in the arms of a loving God right now. I pray comfort to the parents and survivors.


----------



## Slewfoot (Dec 15, 2012)

*Prayers Sent*

Jesus loves the little children....They are precious in his sight.


----------



## aaronblaine1 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Elementary shooting*

The victims need to know about the one who is the great comforter. The one who gives us the hope of seeing our family again Jesus is the only way that we can see our loved ones again


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 15, 2012)

Psalm 46
God is our refuge and strength,
    an ever-present help in trouble.
2 Therefore we will not fear, though the earth give way
    and the mountains fall into the heart of the sea,
3 though its waters roar and foam
    and the mountains quake with their surging.[c]


4 There is a river whose streams make glad the city of God,
    the holy place where the Most High dwells.
5 God is within her, she will not fall;
    God will help her at break of day.
6 Nations are in uproar, kingdoms fall;
    he lifts his voice, the earth melts.


7 The Lord Almighty is with us;
    the God of Jacob is our fortress.


8 Come and see what the Lord has done,
    the desolations he has brought on the earth.
9 He makes wars cease
    to the ends of the earth.
He breaks the bow and shatters the spear;
    he burns the shields[d] with fire.
10 He says, “Be still, and know that I am God;
    I will be exalted among the nations,
    I will be exalted in the earth.”


11 The Lord Almighty is with us;
    the God of Jacob is our fortress.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 15, 2012)

Praying for all affected...................


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 15, 2012)

Have mercy, Lord, have mercy on us...


----------



## sea trout (Dec 16, 2012)

prayers sent!

i never public pray or pray much for or with other people. 

I PRAY SO MUCH ABOUT THIS!!

I PRAY GOD TAKE HAPPYNESS AND BESTOW IT AMOUNGST ALL THE CHILDREN kILLED OR SURVIVED!!

GOD BE WITH THEM!! JESUS BE WITH THEM! HOLY SPIRIT BE WITH THEM!
COMFORT THEIR SOULS! I PRAY! AMEN

MY HEART IS BROKEN AND THOUGH I WILL BE OK I WILL CARRY A SPOT IN MY HEART FOR THESE CHILDREN FOR EVER!!

i feel as a shepard i have failed....


----------



## Dub (Dec 16, 2012)

Prayers needed....


----------



## 10mmhunter (Dec 17, 2012)

Prayers sent over and over, but I still can't get the loss of those  babies out of my mind


----------

